# Weirdest films you've watched



## Phil loves classical

Here are a few off the top of my head

In the Realm of the Senses - a porno/art flim with a gruesome ending
Fellini Roma - colourful...
Eraserhead - just plan surreal
El Topo - weirdest Western


----------



## Pugg

Caligula, atrocious , vulgar and no purpose whatsoever.
The Vresace murder, worst acting ever.
Salò o le 120 giornate di Sodoma, same as the first one.


----------



## helenora

A Zed &Two Noughts The baby of Macon

Both by Greenaway

"Naked lunch".


----------



## DeepR

Zardoz
And a few others I can't remember


----------



## Vaneyes

I try to exorcise them, and for the most I've been successful.


----------



## ldiat

"who's that knocking at my door" Martin Scorsese ("GoodFellas," "Taxi Driver") made his feature directorial debut with this tender, touching love story about a couple unable to bridge the gap between their divergent worlds.


----------



## amfortas

Phil loves classical said:


> Eraserhead - just plan surreal


Yes. And Lynch's most recent release--last week's Episode 8 of _Twin Peaks: The Return_--is reminiscent of that early work. Part of the reason I liked it so much.


----------



## David OByrne

Pugg said:


> Caligula, atrocious , vulgar and no purpose whatsoever.
> The Vresace murder, worst acting ever.
> Salò o le 120 giornate di Sodoma, same as the first one.


The thread doesn't say worst films you've watched


----------



## David OByrne

DeepR said:


> Zardoz
> And a few others I can't remember


That's a cool movie, Sean Connery is hilarious


----------



## Pugg

David OByrne said:


> The thread doesn't say worst films you've watched


Watch them then you see how _weird_ they are.:devil:


----------



## Gordontrek

An amusing coincidence that I saw the title of this thread and 2001: A Space Odyssey came to mind...then I opened it, looked at the first post, and there's Dave Bowman in Phil's avatar. 
I understand that it's a different kind of film than what one usually expects, with its premise of an advanced race of space entities observing mankind's various states of evolution and what not. But for pete's sake, it starts with gorillas smashing skeletons and ends with a giant black rectangle (I know I know, "monolith") standing over Dave Bowman's deathbed. I'm not saying I didn't enjoy the film, because it was very interesting. I just think it's one of the darn strangest things I've ever seen.


----------



## David OByrne

Pugg said:


> Watch them then you see how _weird_ they are.:devil:


I saw Salo today. The rape scenes weren't pleasant to sit through but I just found the movie boring, nothing more


----------



## norman bates

Pugg said:


> Caligula, atrocious , vulgar and no purpose whatsoever.
> The Vresace murder, worst acting ever.
> Salò o le 120 giornate di Sodoma, same as the first one.


Salò is a great movie and to say that is without purpose (and to compare it to Caligula) is a bit superficial in my opinion. Pasolini besides being a directors is one of the great italian poets and intellectuals.


----------



## norman bates

for the weirdest I've seen, probably it's a banal answer but Pink Flamingos is definitely one of the strangest things I've ever seen.
In the vein of Lynch, L'ange of Bokanowski is probably even weirder than anything done by the american director.
And I remember a very strange film about the Monkees, called Head (I remember a scene with Frank Zappa and a cow).

Some pictures from L'ange (The angel)


----------



## Guest

Gordontrek said:


> An amusing coincidence that I saw the title of this thread and 2001: A Space Odyssey came to mind...then I opened it, looked at the first post, and there's Dave Bowman in Phil's avatar.
> I understand that it's a different kind of film than what one usually expects, with its premise of an advanced race of space entities observing mankind's various states of evolution and what not. But for pete's sake, it starts with gorillas smashing skeletons and ends with a giant black rectangle (I know I know, "monolith") standing over Dave Bowman's deathbed. I'm not saying I didn't enjoy the film, because it was very interesting. I just think it's one of the darn strangest things I've ever seen.


The Monolith represents the mysterious harnessing of a mysterious force that was used by a mysterious race to evolve human life. We are deliberately kept in the dark about this race because it's better that way. It's like looking at Stonehenge or the Trilithon in Baalbek, Lebanon or the 12,000 year old settlement of Gobekli Tepe in Turkey or ancient petroglyphs or something like that--someone from long ago had an advanced technology but we don't know anything about them but they seem to be influencing us to this day. This race in the movie aren't observing us. They may not even exist anymore. But their technology is still causing us to evolve ever higher to become like them.

The final scene where Bowman is walking around inside the mansion symbolizes man conquering the universe symbolized by the house. It's like the universe as we gaze at it through telescopes. It's a huge. beautiful, austere mansion but we are the only occupant. we appear to be utterly alone Everywhere we look in the universe, it all looks the same--beautiful pinwheel galaxies--and in the mansion the same paintings and sculptures appear on the walls and shelves everywhere you look. So there we are, the masters, eating our dinner--at the center of everything. We own it all simply because there doesn't appear to be anyone else to dispute our claim to it. Instead of some competitor showing up--space aliens or what have you--the visitor is us from a long time ago with an advanced technology in our distant past represented by old Bowman in the astronaut suit. But when we look for him, he's gone. Then the Master goes back to his solitary meal and accidentally knocks a glass over. That represents that we will someday reach the next stage through some accident, some breakage. Maybe narrowly averting nuclear war or nearly poisoning ourselves to extinction with our own toxins and garbage. A great catastrophe must be narrowly averted and then we will see where we are heading--that we are destined to die as a terrestrial species. But not to fear, the mysterious Monolith that turned us from apes to humans will now turn us into the next stage--no longer citizens of earth and chained to the ground but reborn as citizens of the cosmos free to roam the universe at will doing what we will--no limitations. We sit on the verge of that now.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Caligula, atrocious , vulgar and no purpose whatsoever.


What about the movie?


----------



## helenora

norman bates said:


> for the weirdest I've seen, probably it's a banal answer but Pink Flamingos is definitely one of the strangest things I've ever seen.
> In the vein of Lynch, L'ange of Bokanowski is probably even weirder than anything done by the american director.
> And I remember a very strange film about the Monkees, called Head (I remember a scene with Frank Zappa and a cow).
> 
> Some pictures from L'ange (The angel)


good suggestions. I really like so called weird movies.


----------



## Pugg

Victor Redseal said:


> What about the movie?


As it says: atrocious , vulgar and no purpose whatsoever.


----------



## norman bates

helenora said:


> good suggestions. I really like so called weird movies.


well, there's no problem for L'ange or Head, but probably it's better you'd read something about the "trash masterpiece" Pink Flamingos before you decide to watch it, especially if you want to watch it with someone else. It's a movie about people who'd like to win the title for the filthiest person alive. This includes pornography, incest (well, at least that is not real), the real death of a chicken, and other similar things. The director, John Waters, likes to call himself "the king of vomit". 
It's an important movie, but it's DEFINITELY not a movie for everyone.


----------



## norman bates

About animation, Asparagus and Joy Street (I loved especially the second) are definitely very weird and worth to be seen. Asparagus was usually coupled with Eraserhead and as the Lynch's title is a surreal and dark movie.

And probably everything made by Jan Svankmeyer could be mentioned here.

In Italy there's an extremely creative and strange thriller of Giulio Questi (with music of Bruno Maderna) made in 1968 called La morte ha fatto l'uovo (I don't know if there's a english title) that could be mentioned too.

And don't forget Derek Jarmans'Blue.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

200 Motels


----------



## ST4

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 200 Motels


So close to this chaps heart


----------



## ST4

This thread is interesting but where are the bat**** crazy, mutha****ing insane, mentally complacent, WTF, abstract stuff?


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> This thread is interesting but where are the bat**** crazy, mutha****ing insane, mentally complacent, WTF, abstract stuff?


I am sure you are going to tell us.


----------



## Totenfeier

_The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover_, Peter Greenaway.

I read in a review at the time that Greenaway was "the kind of bully who drags you down to the beach and kicks art in your face."


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 200 Motels


I'm using the chicken to measure it.


----------



## JAS

Victor Redseal said:


> I'm using the chicken to measure it.


This mysterious statement must mean something, but I don't think I have the courage to explore what, especially in a thread about weird films.

One of the strangest films I remember seeing was "My Own Private Idaho," which was glowingly recommended on a Siskel and Ebert show. Apparently, it was a kind of modern adaptation of Henry V, with occasional snippets of a house falling from the sky onto the middle of a road (as a image of narcolepsy, which was a condition of one of the main characters). I am not sure that it lives up to the competition posted here, but I am still not quite sure what I was watching.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

JAS said:


> This mysterious statement must mean something, but I don't think I have the courage to explore what, especially in a thread about weird films.
> 
> One of the strangest films I remember seeing was "My Own Private Idaho," which was glowingly recommended on a Siskel and Ebert show. Apparently, it was a kind of modern adaptation of Henry V, with occasional snippets of a house falling from the sky onto the middle of a road (as a image of narcolepsy, which was a condition of one of the main characters). I am not sure that it lives up to the competition posted here, but I am still not quite sure what I was watching.


Well you sorta asked....


----------



## JAS

Nooooooooo . . . I fear once seen it cannot be unseen.


----------



## ST4

Ah, classic severely unfinished Uncle Meat: The Movie


----------



## ST4

Not quite motion-picture cinematic films/movies but who here knows "Tim and Eric"? 

So good, so good!


----------



## helenora

norman bates said:


> About animation, Asparagus and Joy Street (I loved especially the second) are definitely very weird and worth to be seen. Asparagus was usually coupled with Eraserhead and as the Lynch's title is a surreal and dark movie.
> 
> *And probably everything made by Jan Svankmeyer could be mentioned here.*
> 
> In Italy there's an extremely creative and strange thriller of Giulio Questi (with music of Bruno Maderna) made in 1968 called La morte ha fatto l'uovo (I don't know if there's a english title) that could be mentioned too.
> 
> And don't forget Derek Jarmans'Blue.


I've watched a couple of cartoon by Swankmeyer, they are interesting indeed. Good suggestion.
Jarman's Blue is like some movies that show you a landscape , rather boring landscape from a moving train and nothing changes.

Julio Questi's movie is quite nice as well.


----------



## geralmar

ST4 said:


> This thread is interesting but where are the bat**** crazy, mutha****ing insane, mentally complacent, WTF, abstract stuff?


OK; you asked for it. Begotten (1990):

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=4gXIaTnT1zE


----------



## DeepR

Behold, KUNG FURY.

Best 30 minutes of your life I tell you.


----------



## ldiat

"hardcore henry" now this is a weird film double weird. one never views the "hero" if you like to play video games the bang bang shoot em up kind this film is for you! the trailer


----------



## david johnson

Videodrome hath weirdness.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

_The Ruling Class_. Peter O'Toole as a mad aristo who thinks he's a) Jesus and b) Jack the Ripper. The House of Lords as a mausoleum of cobwebbed skeletons. Sudden lurches into song and dance. "Dem bones, dem bones, dem dry bones." (Which also pops up in _The Prisoner_.)

I can think of a lot of weird television, though:

_The Prisoner_ - "Fall Out" (made by Patrick McGoohan on inspiration and a nervous breakdown; pure '60s, with revolution and the Beatles)
_The Strange World of Gurney Slade_
Jonathan Miller's _Alice in Wonderland_ (Ah, the '60s! When surrealism could be broadcast to a mainstream audience)
Lots of _Out of the Unknown_

Film and television has declined since the '60s, hasn't it? (Says he, aged barely 34.)


----------



## norman bates

ldiat said:


> "hardcore henry" now this is a weird film double weird. one never views the "hero" if you like to play video games the bang bang shoot em up kind this film is for you! the trailer


there was a old movie, something made in the fifties if I remember correctly, that all made like that. I don't remember what the title was.


----------



## Harrison Clark

Transformers #5


----------



## ST4

geralmar said:


> OK; you asked for it. Begotten (1990):
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=4gXIaTnT1zE


I have it in my movie collection. I like it aesthetically but it's a rather slow and monotonous movie. It doesn't quite meet the pronouns I described but it's ok I guess, not great but not shocking either.


----------



## Chromatose

amfortas said:


> Yes. And Lynch's most recent release--last week's Episode 8 of _Twin Peaks: The Return_--is reminiscent of that early work. Part of the reason I liked it so much.


Got a light?...


----------



## Chromatose

Gordontrek said:


> An amusing coincidence that I saw the title of this thread and 2001: A Space Odyssey came to mind...then I opened it, looked at the first post, and there's Dave Bowman in Phil's avatar.
> I understand that it's a different kind of film than what one usually expects, with its premise of an advanced race of space entities observing mankind's various states of evolution and what not. But for pete's sake, it starts with gorillas smashing skeletons and ends with a giant black rectangle (I know I know, "monolith") standing over Dave Bowman's deathbed. I'm not saying I didn't enjoy the film, because it was very interesting. I just think it's one of the darn strangest things I've ever seen.


Here's a quote from an interview with Stanley Kubrick (the director) about 2001:

"If you understand the film, we failed."


----------



## ST4

DeepR said:


> Behold, KUNG FURY.
> 
> Best 30 minutes of your life I tell you.


I love that short, brings back memories


----------



## ST4

Chromatose said:


> Here's a quote from an interview with Stanley Kubrick (the director) about 2001:
> 
> "If you understand the film, we failed."


They failed then because, while the film is ambiguous in some areas, it is quite a straight-forward movie really. The film is beautiful and quite unconventional but really, we've got a sequel and a directly related book series.


----------



## Chromatose

The Ruling Class is a masterpiece and the best acting O'Toole ever did. Excellent viewing if a tad overlong.


----------



## Chromatose

ST4 said:


> They failed then because, while the film is ambiguous in some areas, it is quite a straight-forward movie really. The film is beautiful and quite unconventional but really, we've got a sequel and a directly related book series.


I see what your saying but I don't think anyone who views the picture for the first time has a clear and definitive understanding of the film, it takes a couple viewings and some time to think about it. I think he (Kubrick) succeeded admirably.


----------



## ST4

Chromatose said:


> I see what your saying but I don't think anyone who views the picture for the first time has a clear and definitive understanding of the film, it takes a couple viewings and some time to think about it. I think he (Kubrick) succeeded admirably.


Well the first time I saw it I thought this:

"Wow! Beautiful, dramatically paced, evolution, technology, we are animals, aliens"

Am I too observant?


----------



## Robert Gamble

Not sure I would call this the weirdest film I've ever seen, but a movie described as the first Iranian feminist romantic vampire spaghetti western movie (shot entirely in black and white) has to be up there..

Plus it has a killer (pun intended) soundtrack.


----------



## Merl

Not weird but a massive headf*ck. There's an explanation of how this film works on the internet (with diagrams) and I still find it hard to follow.










However, David Lynch's Inland Empire is very strange.










Oh, and another vote for Eraserhead.


----------



## znapschatz

*Perfect Sense*, a sci fi film about a worldwide plague in which people lose their 5 senses, one by one. The principle characters are a high end restaurateur and a scientist trying to solve the mystery ailment who meet and fall in love amidst all this. It doesn't end well. After losing smell, taste, hearing and sight, the world is in chaos and destruction, but the couple gets together. So? I never understood the point of it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## DavidA

znapschatz said:


> *Perfect Sense*, a sci fi film about a worldwide plague in which people lose their 5 senses, one by one. The principle characters are a high end restaurateur and a scientist trying to solve the mystery ailment who meet and fall in love amidst all this. It doesn't end well. After losing smell, taste, hearing and sight, the world is in chaos and destruction, but the couple gets together. So? I never understood the point of it.


Thanks for the warning. I'll miss this ne! í ½í¸


----------



## Badinerie

Themroc A French Movie from 1973. With no real Dialogue. Almost inexplicable, but I did enjoy it....I think









And this Short Spanish movie....










And of course...Sgt Kabukiman NYPD. A Troma production (Who Else?)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Great film! When I saw it at the cinema, I expected it to become a cult classic one day.


----------



## tdc

Probably Eraserhead and Inland Empire.


----------



## spidersrepublic

Un Chien Andalou, Naked Lunch, Existenz, The Cell...


----------



## Oreb

In general I think weird movies are boring. Here are three that aren't. The first is (IMHO) the greatest movie ever made (YMMV):


----------



## Jacck

There are a couple of contenders, but the last weird film that I watched was Upstream Color
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2084989/


----------



## The Deacon

NickFuller said:


> _The Ruling Class_. Peter O'Toole as a mad aristo who thinks he's a) Jesus and b) Jack the Ripper. The House of Lords as a mausoleum of cobwebbed skeletons. Sudden lurches into song and dance. "Dem bones, dem bones, dem dry bones." (Which also pops up in _The Prisoner_.)
> 
> I can think of a lot of weird television, though:
> 
> _The Prisoner_ - "Fall Out" (made by Patrick McGoohan on inspiration and a nervous breakdown; pure '60s, with revolution and the Beatles)
> _The Strange World of Gurney Slade_
> Jonathan Miller's _Alice in Wonderland_ (Ah, the '60s! When surrealism could be broadcast to a mainstream audience)
> Lots of _Out of the Unknown_
> 
> Film and television has declined since the '60s, hasn't it? (Says he, aged barely 34.)


Excellent submissions!


----------



## KenOC

For weird scenes -- Jack Torrance and Delbert Grady in the restroom, _The Shining_. A deep, terrifying encounter. For once, Jack Nicholson is upstaged.


----------



## insomniclassicac

Eraserhead - David Lynch
The Holy Mountain - Alejandro Jodorowsky
The Color of Pomegranates - Sergei Parajanov
Gummo - Harmony Korine
Possession - Andrzej Żuławski

All of these, I think, I can safely categorize as of the "have to be seen to be believed" variety, lol.


----------



## Bellinilover

I just saw THE PHANTOM THREAD and thought it was pretty "weird" in a Hitchcockian way.


----------



## The Deacon

Weird is usually good for the Deacon, but Lynch's "Inland Empire" is HOURS of ultimate NOTHING.

A real slog.

Tedium.










Is this movie for real or made to bore-to-death?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Roger Corman's horror movie Bucket of Blood is unsettlingly weird, about a busboy in a beatnik coffee house who wants to be an artist, so he kills people, covers them with clay, and displays them as art.

Peter Schickele introduced the movie to me through his radio show as being notable for its horribly bad poetry reading at the beginning but featuring some exquisite solo saxophone playing by Paul Horn - which is the only reason I've seen it three times.

And despite the promo poster, I never got sick, sick, sick from laughing.


----------



## Guest

From the ever-amazing director Miike Takashi (Miike not Mike). Some of you may have seen "Audition" and if you have then you know what he specializes in. As usual, it's beautifully shot and extremely well-directed--nothing left to chance, in the tradition of the best Japanese movies.

But, rest assured, this is NOT "The Makioka Sisters." As with "Audition" this movie is stark, harsh and merciless. When it happens, you see it--no cutaways or out-of-focus or just-out-of-camera range shots. It's as brutal and disturbing as it is beautiful.

While this is a Japanese movie, it was made for an American audience. It's done in English--no captions--and stars Billy Drago (if the name isn't familiar, you've seen him). It takes place in 19th century Japan. A Westerner looking for a geisha he had fallen in love with. If you think this is going to be yet another white man-goes-to-Japan-and-finds-the-love-of-his-life movie then you've never seen a Miike film before. That's the last thing this movie is about.

Be forewarned, it is not for the squeamish. Parts of this movie are excruciating to watch--just excruciating and just when you think the plot can't get anymore sick and twisted, it does--in a totally unexpected way.

But like all Miike movies, as excruciating and mind-blowing as it gets, you'll watch "Imprint" again and again because it's riveting--if your stomach can take it, I mean.


----------



## Guest

I mostly watch _avant garde _ films, so they're all pretty weird, but here are a few that are also well worth watching:

OLIVER LAXE Mimosas










ILDIKO ENYEDI My Twentieth Century










MARGUERITE DURAS Le Camion (1977)










Stars Depardieu, sort of.


----------



## LezLee

Derek Jarman’s ‘Sebastiane’ with dialogue solely in Latin. Never sure if it was genius or pretentious twaddle, probably both. Certainly beautifully filmed. I’m far from its target audience but sort of enjoyed it!


----------



## peleshyan

I still have no idea what Mozart had to do with it.

..there was a talk about butt-**** tho.


----------



## Merl

I'm a big lover of Japanese and Asian horror movies so I second Victor Redseal's endorsement of 'Imprint'. It's uncompromising stuff and a great film (although nowhere as near as disturbing as the terrific French horror 'Martyrs'). However if you can manage subtitles and want to watch 3 batsh*t crazy films then try these 3:

Survive Style 5+
What's not to like in this film? It's got it all - a salesman who thinks he's a bird, a wife who won't die and Vinnie Jones delivering the same line over and over again. Utterly bizarre and highly addictive.

Versus
A resurrection forest full of zombies, nutters, martial arts masters and weapons. Mental but great to watch.

Funky Forest: First Contact
Quite the strangest film I've watched. A collection of bizarre short scenarios (often revolving around a pair of annoying brothers) but with surreal scenes. There's also musical numbers in this. It's mad as hell and the bit with the TV in the corridor is utterly bizarre. Don't try and read up on it. Just watch it. Crackers!


----------



## DeepR

Tetsuo, The Iron Man

Good luck with that one.


----------



## Guest

I'm not going to say anything about this one. Just see it. But part of you will wish like hell that you never had.


----------



## philoctetes

El Topo comes to mind. Eraserhead is a contender. More recently was Crystal Fairy and the Magical Cactus...


----------



## Larkenfield

NAKED LUNCH by David Cronenberg. Soundtrack by Howard Shore and Ornette Coleman. Great cast. Hallucinogenic. Beware the bug powder!  Based on the William S Burroughs novel that hardly anyone thought would ever be published.


----------



## insomniclassicac

Victor Redseal said:


>


Incredibly powerful and unforgettable film.


----------



## peleshyan

Victor Redseal said:


> I'm not going to say anything about this one. Just see it. But part of you will wish like hell that you never had.


the entire movie is a mere build up to last brilliant montage scenes accompanied by Mozart's Requiem!


----------



## Larkenfield

_Fantastico_ NAKED LUNCH soundtrack in HQ sound by Howard Shore and Ornette Coleman.


----------



## Guest

Larkenfield said:


> _Fantastico_ NAKED LUNCH soundtrack in HQ sound by Howard Shore and Ornette Coleman.


No glot! Clom Fliday!


----------



## The Deacon

Just watched SALO.


----------



## Chromatose

The Deacon said:


> Just watched SALO.


Why? Why would you even seek something like that out?


----------



## Pugg

never mind, not worth the effort.


----------



## Pugg

​
The History of Love

Drama · The story of a long-lost book that mysteriously reappears and connects an old man searching for his son with a girl seeking a cure for her mother's loneliness.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Chromatose said:


> Why? Why would you even seek something like that out?


Because it is rated 73% on Rotten Tomatoes?  I never heard of it till now, and judging by the pics, wouldn't touch it.


----------



## norman bates

I haven't seen it yet, but Trash humpers looks like a even weirder John Waters. Just look at this trailer. I don't even know what to say...


----------



## ldiat

ONLY GOD FORGIVES


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> ONLY GOD FORGIVES


Is it that bad?


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Is it that bad?


Yes very strange and after watching i asked "what did i just watch"


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> Tetsuo, The Iron Man


Here's the final scene. So, yeah. Watch the movie! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Chromatose said:


> Why? Why would you even seek something like that out?


Best question like_ ever_, just provoking, wild guess.


----------



## The Deacon

Tetsuo.

Is this the one with the Keith Emerson soundtrack???


----------



## Chronochromie

_Heart of Glass_, directed by Werner Herzog. No words to describe it, but I was totally captivated by it.

Also Jean Cocteau's _The Blood of a Poet_, but that one was a total bore.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just watched 200 Motels (hadn't seen it for awhile), last night, got to the Half a dozen Provocative Squats bit and the wife comes in as says what are you watching one of your crazy movies I guess. So I just told her she was correct.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This one is pretty weird:


----------



## Phil loves classical

^^ I thought it was a Dylan impersonator in a throwback 60's movie  until I read the Wikipedia on the title.


----------



## Bellinilover

Not the weirdest I've ever watched, but I thought THE PHANTOM THREAD (2018) was a little strange. But that's probably because I was expecting a "romance" film rather than a Hitchcockian suspense film.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Hurlements en faveur de Sade (Guy Debord 1952)

In my opinion one of the most extreme films ever made. The film alternates between a white image (when text is spoken) and darkness (when the film is silent) 
In the beginning of the film light (dialogue, spoken text) alternates with silent stetches of darkness.
(Unbearable for general audiences; but right up the sleeve of certain artsy types...)
Gradually the silent dark stretches become longer and longer.
The film ends after half an hour of silent darkness.(quite unbearable even for artsy types.)

Full film =>


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cosmic the Cowboy


----------



## ldiat

Who's That Knocking at My Door?


----------



## mathisdermaler

Bellinilover said:


> Not the weirdest I've ever watched, but I thought THE PHANTOM THREAD (2018) was a little strange. But that's probably because I was expecting a "romance" film rather than a Hitchcockian suspense film.


I loved it and also thought it was a little strange, but that was what made it so great and unique. How do you think it incorporated Hitchcockian suspense?


----------



## mathisdermaler

Chromatose said:


> About SALO: Why? Why would you even seek something like that out?


It's a masterpiece. There are so many darkly beautiful and touching scenes. The movie is the definition of "poignant." Not to mention it was the last film Pasolini ever directed and he's one of the most important directors ever!


----------



## mathisdermaler

norman bates said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but Trash humpers looks like a even weirder John Waters. Just look at this trailer. I don't even know what to say...


Harmony Korine who directed it is one of my favorite directors ever. This film is okay but if you want to see a film by him I would recommend Gummo which is truly touching besides all of the shock value! look at this scene. There is a part where the boys hair falls down (at 2:00) and the camera lingers on it for what feels like a minute, its so gorgeous and subtle. Cinematic poetry. Werner Herzog claims he became an admirer of Korine, later acting in his masterpiece IMO Julien Donkey Boy, when he saw the bacon on the wall in this scene


----------



## JAS

Most of the Kung Fu movies from the 1970s are a bit silly (and generally recycle the same basic revenge plot), but a few I have seen recently are truly bizarre. They have actors who not only do stunts assisted by wires and trampolines, but who literally fly or levitate, vanish and reappear, and make swords fly and spin around without holding them. One had cheaply animated ghosts and people who had their flesh ripped off of their bodies by some kind of meditation spell, and another spell caused by extravagant forced laughter. I believe it was called Holy Flame of the Martial World. There was another one where one of the main battles was between several people and a man in a sedan chair. The chair was carried by four large men, and was rigged with sword blades, throwing daggers and even small missiles. It was really crazy, but I forget the name of the movie.

Edit: While trying to find the name of the movie with the fighting chair in it, which one would think shouldn't be so hard to find, I came across this list of strange movies: http://flavorwire.com/476770/the-50-weirdest-movies-ever-made/view-all (It includes Gummo, already noted.)

Edit2: I think I found the movie with the fighting chair, and it is called Shaolin Prince. (It also features three very silly monks who are supposedly superlative fighters, which seems to be part of an Asian folk tradition of specially skilled people who are mad or drunks.)


----------



## Merl

I love the idea of a 'fighting chair' . Lol.


----------



## norman bates

mathisdermaler said:


> Harmony Korine who directed it is one of my favorite directors ever. This film is okay but if you want to see a film by him I would recommend Gummo which is truly touching besides all of the shock value! look at this scene. There is a part where the boys hair falls down (at 2:00) and the camera lingers on it for what feels like a minute, its so gorgeous and subtle. Cinematic poetry. Werner Herzog claims he became an admirer of Korine, later acting in his masterpiece IMO Julien Donkey Boy, when he saw the bacon on the wall in this scene


Gummo is one of those movies that I have had on my list of stuff to watch for a long time, so I'll definitely watch it (and I didn't know that Herzog was a fan of it, that's a very good reason to see it for me). I saw a few scenes on youtube already and it seems a fascinating work. 
I didn't liked too much Spring breakers though. Not a terrible movie, but maybe I was expecting too much.


----------



## Guest

Doesn't get much weirder than this.


----------



## mathisdermaler

norman bates said:


> Gummo is one of those movies that I have had on my list of stuff to watch for a long time, so I'll definitely watch it (and I didn't know that Herzog was a fan of it, that's a very good reason to see it for me). I saw a few scenes on youtube already and it seems a fascinating work.
> I didn't liked too much Spring breakers though. Not a terrible movie, but maybe I was expecting too much.


Glad youre interested in him!! There's a lot of critical analysis of his works and to me at least they're very profound but it's rare that I find a genuine fan of his.

Personally, I love Spring Breakers. Im very young so the soundtrack to the movie is basically the soundtrack to my childhood and im in love with the neon aesthetic. (I have a taste for bright/colorful/neon films in general though. Films like Wild at Heart (Lynch), Enter the void (Noe), Drive (Winding Refn), Good Time (Safdie bros), etc.) It's hard to enjoy it as a traditional movie as everyone is so shallow and dumb but I do think you can enjoy it very much as a satire, a parody, a farce, etc. I think it really captures the pop-cultural ethos of the generation its set in.

I would still rate Gummo and Julien Donkey Boy as his best, though. His other feature film Mister Lonely is very problematic, can't say I love it. Excited for his upcoming film too!


----------



## Bellinilover

mathisdermaler said:


> I loved it and also thought it was a little strange, but that was what made it so great and unique. How do you think it incorporated Hitchcockian suspense?


Well, I wouldn't want to give away the plot to someone who hadn't seen it, but I did think THE PHANTOM THREAD had elements of VERTIGO (i.e., obsession). And just the way the director kept you hanging about how much everyone actually knew and what the main female character's real motivations were in doing what she was trying to do to Daniel Day Lewis' character. I agree, it was a great film.


----------



## Varick

DeepR said:


> Behold, KUNG FURY.
> 
> Best 30 minutes of your life I tell you.


That was absolutely fantastic!!!! I have to share this with everyone I know. You are right. Well worth the 30 minutes. My favorite is how the video game gives everyone the finger before it kills. LMAO!!!!!

This is video gold I tell ya!!!!

V


----------



## Varick

norman bates said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but Trash humpers looks like a even weirder John Waters. Just look at this trailer. I don't even know what to say...


This does look bizarre. The first movie I thought of when I saw this title was Gummo. I saw that movie years ago when a friend of mine from Kansas City told me about it. He warned me it was a bit "odd." Odd it was. Can't say I liked it though.

Another odd one (and definitely more mainstream) was "The Cook The Theif His Wife and Her Lover." I just remember thinking that the entire set was so strange and odd. However, I only saw it once, but remember liking it. I have to watch that one again.

V


----------



## Varick

mathisdermaler said:


> Glad youre interested in him!! There's a lot of critical analysis of his works and to me at least they're very profound but it's rare that I find a genuine fan of his.


What did you find "profound" in Gummo? This isn't a challenge, its a genuine question. Having seen it so long ago, the bath scene scene and a general sense of strange is all I remember about it. It must have made some kind of impression on me because I don't think I'll ever forget it. Thx.

V


----------



## Guest

norman bates said:


> About animation, Asparagus and Joy Street (I loved especially the second) are definitely very weird and worth to be seen. Asparagus was usually coupled with *Eraserhead *and as the Lynch's title is a surreal and dark movie.
> 
> And probably everything made by *Jan Svankmeyer *could be mentioned here.
> 
> In Italy there's an extremely creative and strange thriller of Giulio Questi (with music of Bruno Maderna) made in 1968 called La morte ha fatto l'uovo (I don't know if there's a english title) that could be mentioned too.
> 
> And don't forget Derek Jarmans'Blue.


_Eraserhead _and _Little Otik _sprang to my mind too.

Then there's _Private Vices, Public Virtues _...not a great film, but enlivened by the appearance of a hermaphrodites in the sex scene. I took my girlfriend at the time, claiming it was an art movie. We both came out giggling.


----------



## EdwardBast

I thought Naked Lunch was really weird. Then I read the book.
Brazil is pretty twisted too.


----------



## xrysida

Dance of Anachronis / Wassim Halal (the amazing show begins after 0.55)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Just watched Un Chien Andalou. Fortunately I read it wasn't intended to make sense. It's only 15 minutes, so if you're bored...


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Where the Buffalo Roam_ (1980). Surreal but with no cohesion at all. OK - perhaps it was just plain s***...


----------



## Phil loves classical

elgars ghost said:


> _Where the Buffalo Roam_ (1980). Surreal but with no cohesion at all. OK - perhaps it was just plain s***...


I just watched the trailer, and found the gags kind of cringeworthy. Won't bother with the movie.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Phil loves classical said:


> Just watched Un Chien Andalou. Fortunately I read it wasn't intended to make sense. It's only 15 minutes, so if you're bored...


I love this film, also just watched it!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Tchaikov6 said:


> I love this film, also just watched it!


You might like Belle de Jour by the same director. I thought it was wickedly funny.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> Just watched Un Chien Andalou. Fortunately I read it wasn't intended to make sense. It's only 15 minutes, so if you're bored...


Must be for Wagner fans


----------



## Phil loves classical

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Must be for Wagner fans


I doubt they would be able to catch what's going on with the pace they're used to, it'd be like everything on fast forward.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Phil loves classical said:


> You might like Belle de Jour by the same director. I thought it was wickedly funny.


Haven't seen that, but I love The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie. Director's kind of a mad genius.


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikov6 said:


> Haven't seen that, but I love The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie. Director's kind of a mad genius.


I saw that movie once, a few years ago. I remember wondering, are these people ever going to be able to sit down and eat?


----------



## geralmar

Miracle Mile (1988). Light, romantic comedy abruptly switches into a frenetic end of the world thriller.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Watched this film just now. Something with the editing and connection of shapes, motions make some real visual impact. But it's still pretty weird in terms of narrative.


----------



## Flamme

Pink gflamingos, eraserhead...Both of which I didnt manage 2 finish, 2 decadent and stupid imho...I like the weird but only as a tool not as an end of something.


----------



## Rogerx

Que Horas Ela Volta?

The second Mother, English tittle 

4 stars 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3742378/


----------



## norman bates

Flamme said:


> Pink gflamingos, eraserhead...Both of which I didnt manage 2 finish, 2 decadent and stupid imho...I like the weird but only as a tool not as an end of something.


Pink Flamingos uses it's weirdness as a tool. Consider also the period: it was made in a intolerant, homophobic, bigot and repressive america. And all the obscenities and the questionable things in Pink Flamingos were like a giant middle finger that repression and the Hays code. 
About Eraserhead, for what I remember I think it should be seen as a surreal nightmare. Nightmares can be fascinating, and that's what a lot of David Lynch cinema is about.


----------



## Score reader

Nobuhiko Obayashi's *House* (1977)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Score reader said:


> Nobuhiko Obayashi's *House* (1977)


I watched that last night after seeing your post. It's quite entertaining.


----------



## norman bates

I agree, it's entartaining and it's also a brilliant and very original horror movie.
And I think it inspired a certain kind of experimental cinema, like Tetsuo or 964 Pinocchio (at least in a certain way, unlike Hausu those two aren't funny at all and are actually quite disturbing), that are two movies that certainly could be mentioned in this thread for their weirdness


----------



## Phil loves classical

norman bates said:


> I agree, it's entartaining and it's also a brilliant and very original horror movie.
> And I think it inspired a certain kind of experimental cinema, like Tetsuo or 964 Pinocchio (at least in a certain way, unlike Hausu those two aren't funny at all and are actually quite disturbing), that are two movies that certainly could be mentioned in this thread for their weirdness


Holy S. That trailer says a lot. I read a general synopsis somewhere, and was interested only in seeing how it ends. Here is a french subtitled version.


----------



## Flamme

norman bates said:


> Pink Flamingos uses it's weirdness as a tool. Consider also the period: it was made in a intolerant, homophobic, bigot and repressive america. And all the obscenities and the questionable things in Pink Flamingos were like a giant middle finger that repression and the Hays code.
> About Eraserhead, for what I remember I think it should be seen as a surreal nightmare. Nightmares can be fascinating, and that's what a lot of David Lynch cinema is about.


Im a pretty edgy and ''unconventional'' person myself but I never cared 4 Lynch much...I always thought he does things 4 shock value only...I liked 1st seasn of Twin Pix but l8r I got kinda lost in lost message of series...If there ever was 1!!!


----------



## aleazk

This:










Edit: haha, it was already mentioned just above.


----------



## Guest

This is a great Australian movie with the laconic humour. Of course, nowadays this would be censored out because not politically correct. "Priscilla, Queen of the Desert"!


----------



## helenora

Have you watched "Aria" 1987 directed by 10 different directors? Weird isn't it, but I really wanna watch it soon  
https://366weirdmovies.com/aria-1987/


----------

